# How would I attach the mesh to a metal frame?



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey, how would I attache a 200mesh to a metal frame? would I just glue it on? cuz I know staples would have a hard time going through metal.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

There is a special screen tensioner and a glue for this purpose.


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

MotoskinGraphix is right. You stretch the mesh tight with a screen stretcher ( pnuematic or manual) and then place the clean frame up to the mesh and brush/squeegee the adhesive on. When it dries you cut around the outside edge of the frame. We use newman roller frames now but in the past we used wood or metal frames like that and an adhesive called kiwo bond. I remember that it came with a base and some activator. It smelled really strong.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

Where can I buy Kiwo Bond? Im having a hard time finding it online.


----------



## kbdmarketing (Mar 28, 2008)

Why not order stretched screens? It will work out easier than buying the stuff to do it yourself and the results are likely to be better.


----------



## spankthafunk (Apr 9, 2007)

Steelheader: How do you like the Newman roller frames? Are you using a table to stretch them, or by hand? If a table, are you using Newmans table?

kbdmarketing: Where do you get your stretched screens from? I've been looking at Melray. I just don't know if I should invest in stretching the screens myself or having them prestretched.


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

I really like the newmans. We got rid of all of our wood and metal frames in favor of retensionable ones. We stretch them by hand with a couple large wrenches and a tension meter. I have not bought kiwo bond in a long time but I get most of my screen making supplies from RC screen shop in Portland, Oregon. I would guess that they have it or a similar product. They have pre stretched wood and metal screens also.


----------



## mrobsessed (Sep 30, 2007)

You need a special glue specifically for attaching screen mesh - I belive this can be used with or without a hardening compound which if used makes the glue set much faster < 1 hour.

The hard part is getting the screen nice and tight and flat before you glue and kepping it like that while the glue sets. I found this guide to making a tensioning frame for this type of job - easy when you know how and this can be made at home very cheaply!

MySpace.com - Fearless5870 - 37 - Male - UK - www.myspace.com/fearless5870


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

Steelheader100 said:


> I really like the newmans. We got rid of all of our wood and metal frames in favor of retensionable ones. We stretch them by hand with a couple large wrenches and a tension meter. I have not bought kiwo bond in a long time but I get most of my screen making supplies from RC screen shop in Portland, Oregon. I would guess that they have it or a similar product. They have pre stretched wood and metal screens also.


hey! I live in Portland, where's this RC screen shop?


----------



## Steelheader100 (Jan 18, 2007)

RC screen shop
7709 SW Nimbus Ave
Beaverton, OR 97008
(503) 526-9120

Randy or Christine are both really helpful. I bet they can help you out. Tell them I said hi.

John


----------

